# Spanish immersion for children



## WIgirl (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi! My family is in Mexico and will be in Mexico for 2-3 years, and my kids are in need of a bit of a kickstart when it comes to Spanish - and I could use it to. Does anyone have recommendations for good spanish immersion programs for children and adults? Thanks!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

WIgirl said:


> Hi! My family is in Mexico and will be in Mexico for 2-3 years, and my kids are in need of a bit of a kickstart when it comes to Spanish - and I could use it to. Does anyone have recommendations for good spanish immersion programs for children and adults? Thanks!!


A couple of ideas: Why not send your kids out to play with some of the Mexican children in the neighborhood? That would be a kind of ready-made immersion program. Your immersion program could consist of going to the local market to do your shopping and chatting with the merchants.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> A couple of ideas: Why not send your kids out to play with some of the Mexican children in the neighborhood? That would be a kind of ready-made immersion program. Your immersion program could consist of going to the local market to do your shopping and chatting with the merchants.


+1 

Especially if they are little, just interacting with other kids will work fine for them.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

How old are your kids?


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Let your children run and play with local children. It is truly amazing how quickly children learn another language.

We once lived in Belize and have now lived in Mexico for almost three years. Initially, I was very worried about my boys learning Spanish and how they would do in school. Both my boys now speak Spanish, almost fluently, and are both doing very well in school. 

The little turkeys are often my translators.

I have tutors for both my boys ( they are six and nine) mostly to help them learn to say vowels correctly in Spanish.

As parents, we often worry too much.


----------



## WIgirl (Nov 18, 2011)

Huh - now why didn't I think of that??? Thanks for the great idea!!!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Kids are sponges, they will be speaking Spanish in no time at all. Another idea, use the SAP button on your TV remote to change the language to Spanish and put sub-titles in English.


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Also, Cbeebies is very good.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Levi_501 said:


> Also, Cbeebies is very good.


Dora, Bob the Builder, CBeebies, all cartoons are good to learn. Children are sponges indeed. Talking to people is the best though. Although Mexicans are not that quick to correct your Spanish unless you ask them to. Its a cultural thing I suppose.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

conorkilleen said:


> Dora, Bob the Builder, CBeebies, all cartoons are good to learn. Children are sponges indeed. Talking to people is the best though. Although Mexicans are not that quick to correct your Spanish unless you ask them to. Its a cultural thing I suppose.


It is true that they will rarely correct you but Spanish speakers have a way to help you built in to their culture. It is very common for a them to preface what they say by repeating or paraphrasing what you just said. They even do this amongst themselves as native speakers. I have learned so much that way. You just pay attention to how they say it or what words they use and make mental notes as to what you did differently (i.e. incorrectly). Kids seem to do that naturally which is part of their sponginess.


----------

